# اهم اجهزة المختبرات



## مهندسة جادة (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
حبيت اضع بين ايديكم اهم اجهزة التي ممكن تشوفوها في المختبرات و هي:
1- coagulation analyzer
2- urine analyzer
3- chemistry analyzer
4- blood analyzer
5- gas analyzer
6- Electrolyte analyzer
7- centerfuige
8- microscope
9- spectrophotometer
10" counter blood cell"CBC


----------



## حسام علوي (30 يونيو 2009)

معلومات رأئع جدا
واتمنى ان تقومي بشرح مبسط لطريقة عمل الجهاز والوظائف الأساسية له


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك مهندسة جادة وتسلم إيدك وأعتقد أنه ممكن نضيف الأوسيليتر(الهزاز) و الهيموتكريت وجهاز الهرمونات الإليزا إيش رأيك


----------



## zaidyemen2001 (2 يوليو 2009)

*ملاحظه بسيطه*

مشكورين على هذة المساهمات
للتوضيح فقط:
بناء على نوع المختبر (مختبر عام- مختبر طورائ-مختبر مرجعي-مختبر ابحاث)تختلف الاجهزة الموجوده فيها 
هناك اجهزة اساسية تستخدم لتحضير العينات منها(اجهزة الترسيب- المايكروبايببت-الحمام المائي-الفورتيكس)
بعدتحضير العينه يتم قراءه الفحص بناء على الطريقه المستخدمه للقياس مثلا اذاكانت طريقه ضوئيه تستخدم جهاز الكيماء سواء كان مؤتمت اوشبه مؤتمت.
مرفق لكم بعض المحاضرات عن اجهزة المختبرات اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها


----------



## zaidyemen2001 (2 يوليو 2009)

*ملاحظه بسيطه*

مشكورين على هذة المساهمات
للتوضيح فقط:
بناء على نوع المختبر (مختبر عام- مختبر طورائ-مختبر مرجعي-مختبر ابحاث)تختلف الاجهزة الموجوده فيها 
هناك اجهزة اساسية تستخدم لتحضير العينات منها(اجهزة الترسيب- المايكروبايببت-الحمام المائي-الفورتيكس)
بعدتحضير العينه يتم قراءه الفحص بناء على الطريقه المستخدمه للقياس مثلا اذاكانت طريقه ضوئيه تستخدم جهاز الكيماء سواء كان مؤتمت اوشبه مؤتمت.
مرفق لكم بعض المحاضرات عن اجهزة المختبرات اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها
موجود معي محاضرات بوربوينت بس مش قادر احملها لكم
بس اعطونا ايميلاتكم ممكن ارسله عليه 
ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## م التحبو (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخوى وبارك الله فيك وياريت اتحول ملفات البوربويت الى صيغة الاكروبات وتحملها بالموقع ليستفيد منها الجميع 

ولك جزيل الشكر [email protected]


----------



## anisbiomed (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد*

السلام عليكم مشكورة الأخت
جزاك الله كل خير...
​


----------



## bme-fuad (7 يوليو 2009)

بكون ممنون لك يا مهندس زيد اليمن لو افدتنا بمحاضرات عن اجهزة
full automated and
ELISA Technique
haematology analyzer
على هذا الايميل [email protected]


----------



## م الفاتح (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكور .... وبريدي [email protected]


----------



## م.الجابري (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات ولكن نبغى تفصل عن ال
centerfuige اذاممكن


----------



## محمد العصا (11 يوليو 2009)

يا ريت تزودنا بكل المعلومات عن أجهزة المختبرات انا ايميلي
[email protected]


----------



## سونار (13 يوليو 2009)

*الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور و يعطيك العافية ربي


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم لكن وضع الاميل ليس من قوانين الملتقى


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (17 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات رأئعه جدا و جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## ABOMOHAND (9 مارس 2012)

مشكوور


----------



## عماد الابيض (9 مارس 2012)

معلومات حلوة بس كمان لو اعرف ايش من فحوصات تسوي هاذي الاجهزة


----------



## fadhil-fad (9 أبريل 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alaaroi1 (9 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي وهذا ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## imededdine (16 يونيو 2012)

[email protected]

Imededdine Biomedical engineering student from Tunisia

Think you all you are doing a great job​


----------



## themonk (24 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي في صيانة جهاز reflotron plus
يظهر مسج error707
اريد حل رجاءا*


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

​ شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير​ ​​


----------



## romance4ever (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت لو فى شرح مختصر عن كل جهاز وبيعمل ايه للاستفاده


----------



## w7oshy (4 سبتمبر 2013)

zaidyemen2001 قال:


> مشكورين على هذة المساهمات
> للتوضيح فقط:
> بناء على نوع المختبر (مختبر عام- مختبر طورائ-مختبر مرجعي-مختبر ابحاث)تختلف الاجهزة الموجوده فيها
> هناك اجهزة اساسية تستخدم لتحضير العينات منها(اجهزة الترسيب- المايكروبايببت-الحمام المائي-الفورتيكس)
> ...



[email protected]


----------

